# My redone 20g



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

*UPDATE 6-31 My redone 20g*

*Newest photos at bottom*

It was time for a change. Here is my 20g right after planting tonight. I am not completely finished planting, and plan to put more stem plants in the background. Yes, it is a "collectoritis" tank and I don't care. I am improving and there are only 14 species in it _right now_. Also, this is my first try with incorporating rock into the aquascape.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice tank. It`ll really be nice when it grows in.

Are you happy with the performance of the c02 diffuser you have? I was looking at them but they certainly don`t give them away and was wondering how well they worked. By the looks of it you`re running pressurized c02 right?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I am happy with my co2 diffuser, the glass is much thicker on the ADA one than the generic one I bought at the fishstore for 16 dollars. Mine is actually second-hand, so if you take good care it will last a long time. For cleaning you just need to soak the inside surface with dilute bleach...never scrub. Yes, I am using pressurized co2


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A good beginning, keep us updated as you fill it in with more plants.

_What is the plant in front of the c-shaped driftwood?_


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The plant in front of the C-shaped driftwood is a flowering Eriocaulon cinereum.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

2 day update!!

The tank is still hazy, need to get some new carbon. Also, added some new plants. Sorry for my poor photos, I really need to work on that.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Ethan,
What type of substrate is that? is it ADA Amazonia? Did your fish have any ill effects when added to the tank?
Sorry Ethan, I did get you mixed up with Pineapple. Can't wait to see the updates pics! Don't you just love Aquasoil? It makes my tank water ssssuuupppeeerrrr clear! Thanks


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I think you confused me with Andrew/Pineapple?? I am Ethan  but that is aquasoil, and I had not ill effects with regards to the fish. I also need to take updated photos, but I have never seen my plants grow like this. The Rotala macrandra "green" is huge and the Ludwigia sp. "Pantanal" is finally looking how it is supposed to (you'll be very happy to see the pictures if you are reading this Gnome  ). There is very minimal algae on the rock and wood due to my low density planting and many fish, and there is almost no algae on any of the plants. Also, my algae eaters consist of 2 amano shrimp, if I had a small pleco or something I would have 0 algae. I have supplemented the tank with TBS brand ECA which supposedly helps the plants to uptake the fertilizers better...don't know if it is doing anything but all my plants look great.

I have also replanted the HC per Gomer's suggestion, and it is much nicer.


Stats:

20g
2x55w (+28w when I feel like it and I think it won't cause algae)
ECA 4 drops every day or two
Tropica Master Grow 2 mL ever 2-3 days
Kent Iron 2 mL ever 2-3 days
NPK once a week?? I am very lax on my ferts. and don't have a strict schedule. 

Water change every 1-2 weeks (I aim for this)

Fauna:

Gold Tetra ~6
Rummy Nose ~6
Beckford's Pencilfish ~11
Penguin Tetra - 2
Cardinal Tetra -1 
Amano shrimp - 2
Crystal Red Shrimp -1 
Tube-nose pencilfish - 1
Emerald-eye rasbora - 1

Flora:

HC
Ranunculus p.
Eriocaulon cinerium
Bacopa sp. pink
Ludwigia brevipes
N. micrantha
Tonina fluviatilis
Cyperus sp. Anorexic 
Rotala indica from Taiwan
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Rotala macrandra "green"
Murdannia spirata
Ludwigia sp. "pantanal"


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Trimmed a ton of plants today, namely Rotala macrandra "green", and Rotala sp. "Vietnam"...should have taken photos before trimming. Also, I still don't have any algae eaters and haven't done a water change in 2 weeks. There is algae on the wood and rock.



















beautiful Tonina fluviatilis










Ludwigia sp. "guinea"










lastly Ludwigia sp. "pantanal" and Nymphea micrantha


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

What was most striking to me was your excellent choice of placement of the rocks relative to the wood. It looks great !!

André


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

fish7days said:


> What was most striking to me was your excellent choice of placement of the rocks relative to the wood. It looks great !!
> 
> André


Thanks!! It was pure luck that I found those rocks in my front yard.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Ya'know, I kind of like the green on the rock and driftwood. Is there a way to reproduce that without algae?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

that green is actually algae, just put wood in a bucket put some fert in there and leave it out in the sun for about a week.


----------

